# Recommend a godo home cleaning service in the marina?



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me a good reasonably priced home cleaning service in Dubai Marina?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Typo haha should be "good"


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You mean a maid service? I use Jessica Maids, they charge 30dhs an hour.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like a bargain, I'll give them a go.


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

I just called few places through - so no personal experience but here are the prices

Maids.ae: 40AED per hour, minimum 4 hours. 80 AED each time they bring own equipment.
Howdra: 35AED per hour, minimum 2 hours. No options for using their equipment.


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

I have been using mermaid for 6 months. They charge 30 dhs per hour but minimum is 4 man hours. 
2 guys come every week, clean the house in 2 hours. (2 bedroom apartment)
I am satisfied with their service and punctuality. Their phone numbers are 0501003822 and 043492326.
When I first moved in, I did not have anything for the cleaning so they were bringing everything but charging something different, don't remember now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aysem said:


> I have been using mermaid for 6 months. They charge 30 dhs per hour but minimum is 4 man hours.
> 2 guys come every week, clean the house in 2 hours. (2 bedroom apartment)
> I am satisfied with their service and punctuality. Their phone numbers are 0501003822 and 043492326.
> When I first moved in, I did not have anything for the cleaning so they were bringing everything but charging something different, don't remember now.




wow how little these guys must earn..


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> wow how little these guys must earn..


Yes, when you actually start to know them, learn about their lives, the only thing you feel is pity.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aysem said:


> Yes, when you actually start to know them, learn about their lives, the only thing you feel is pity.




and of course they don't get what you pay the agency... I thought times were hard in Egypt..


----------

